# Equipment Help!



## Bretzz (Aug 6, 2010)

I just got a 30 gallon tank but came without a filter or heater. I am looking for AS CHEAP AS POSSIBLE, but also reliable and effective. I also want quiet stuff, because the tank is in my bedroom.

I was thinking of http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA/ctl3664/cp17903/si1316623/cl0/marinelandpenguin100bpowerfilter for a filter, really cheap and looks good, I like the no cleaning, and the quietness! Says its good up to 50gal, but the cheapness always makes me wary.

I'm looking at http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA/ctl3664/cp56998/si1317031/cl0/marinelandstealthproshatterproofheater100watt Heater.

Thanks!


----------



## Altumnut (May 12, 2010)

The Marineland brand is a good choice,
My Choice for filter would be:
http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA/ctl3664/cp17903/si1315112/cl0/aquaclear70powerfilter

Heater:http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA/ctl3664/cp56998/si1319727/cl0/jagerheater150watt
We have a member that goes as sugarglidder that makes stops along hwy 401 where he would give you a way better price than BA.

Hope this helps,
...Ralph


----------



## Bretzz (Aug 6, 2010)

Ok thanks, although those are a bit more expensive than the ones I picked  . Ill try to talk to the member you mentioned ty for the tip


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Ralph's choice of filter and heater are very good but since you only have a 30gal you should be able to go with AC50 and Eheim 100w and they are a little cheaper and if you want even cheaper then look for used filter & heater.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> Ralph's choice of filter and heater are very good but since you only have a 30gal you should be able to go with AC50 and Eheim 100w and they are a little cheaper and if you want even cheaper then look for used filter & heater.


I had a AquaClear 50 on my 32G, it didn't seem to be quite enough of filtration for it. The AC 70 might be enough I'd rather go even higher with the AC 110. I guess it's always better to overfilter. The AquaClear won't be quiet unless you fill it very close to the rim though. I don't think you can get a 'quiet' good filter, a good filter needs to have a high flow rate which leads to being able to hear it.


----------

